# harassment



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> Lakertaker,
> 
> Our Sherriff is an Outdoorsman. And C.O. McPhearson would probably be interested also. Alhough personally, I would call Randy.:lol:


I've met McPhearson. He's a good guy. Thought the "eliminate the rusties" crayfish boil was pretty cool. Told him he was welcome to come join in, just bring a dish to pass.


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

boomer_x7 said:


> Call the LEO and say you think he may have a gun.... They will send someone right away! If they ask why you think he has a gun, just say he kept figgiting inside his vehicle like he was reaching for something...





No...God no...please don't take this guys advice....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

i would have took a pic (discretely) and not say a word (get his licence plate #) and let him have at it. insurance will pay for all repairs and possibly even better replacements (just my opinion


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

I was fishing with some friends on a private lake that has a open lot for access. when we got back to are riggs we found flyers on are cars saying that we were not residents of the lake (not true) and that they had pictures of are plates and that we were tresspassing. Said they would have are cars towed and tresspassing tickets. Could he or she. I have lake access. who would pay tow bill. Why not talk to us? and ask.
buds think the peeps on my lake are gonna tow or ticket them. This happen to any1 else?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

jasburrito said:


> I was fishing with some friends on a private lake that has a open lot for access. when we got back to are riggs we found flyers on are cars saying that we were not residents of the lake (not true) and that they had pictures of are plates and that we were tresspassing. Said they would have are cars towed and tresspassing tickets. Could he or she. I have lake access. who would pay tow bill. Why not talk to us? and ask.
> buds think the peeps on my lake are gonna tow or ticket them. This happen to any1 else?


Not Just any tom dick or harry can have a vehicle towed from private property they have to be legally in charge of the property (landlord ,owner) not just some one that lives there. If parked at a access area for a private lake it would have to be one of the people in charge of the lake association. It would be no different then if you lived at apt building just any tenet 
can't have a car towed. so i would contact whoever is in charge of the lake and let them know whats going on and if they have it towed make them pay the tow bill. I know a few apt buildings around here that anded up paying the peoples tow bill because they had it towed and the people lived there.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jasburrito said:


> I was fishing with some friends on a private lake that has a open lot for access. when we got back to are riggs we found flyers on are cars saying that we were not residents of the lake (not true) and that they had pictures of are plates and that we were tresspassing. Said they would have are cars towed and tresspassing tickets. Could he or she. I have lake access. who would pay tow bill. Why not talk to us? and ask.
> buds think the peeps on my lake are gonna tow or ticket them. This happen to any1 else?


Did you have permission to use that lot as an access point?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

zachattack said:


> i would have took a pic (discretely) and not say a word (get his licence plate #) and let him have at it. insurance will pay for all repairs and possibly even better replacements (just my opinion


----------

